# Photographers at shows?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

May sound a silly question but as I have only been to one show it is still new to me. I was wondering, are there ever any photographers at shows with a stand so you can get a little photoshoot of your cat done?
It would be nice especially if you have a red card day!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

some of the bigger shows there is usually a pro with a stand..

you also get various mags ect with show reporters around.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The trick is not finding them, it's getting rid of them! I seem to have developed my very own snap happy stalker...

To answer your question though, yes. Robert Fox does quite a few shows and takes lovely photos. Do keep an eye out for him, as he's very good!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

carly87 said:


> The trick is not finding them, it's getting rid of them! I seem to have developed my very own snap happy stalker...
> 
> To answer your question though, yes. Robert Fox does quite a few shows and takes lovely photos. Do keep an eye out for him, as he's very good!


Yeah - that bloomin' Steve gets everywhere doesn't he Carly :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm innocent I tell you :aureola:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That Steve obviously has his favourites though:wink5: Never snapped my cats!:wink5:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Enjoy the peace while it lasts, Spid. I tell you, having a stalker's hard work! I actually had to give him a cuddle on Sunday. Can you imagine!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, come on Carly, you've been wanting a cuddle for months, admit it, you enjoyed it


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh poor Carly hmy: Poor Christine too! :001_tt2:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Steve, you've been angling for a cuddle from me for months now, admit it!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Won't be so much photography now, concentrating on my stewarding again


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Won't be so much photography now, concentrating on my stewarding again


Great! Does that mean I wont get "papped", looking like a total dork in my white coat or with my a**e sticking out of a pen?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll still have my camera at shows, and will be waiting for that bum out of penn shot


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Makes two of us, Steve. I plan to be in whites again very soon too.

So, Wendy, should I be thankful for small mercies then? As far as I know, no bum hanging out ot pen shots have ever made it onto my Facebook yet!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be watching and waiting for that perfect shot


----------

